# Another Flippin big.



## 10sne1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fun public lake in Florida.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice catch!


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice fish! On what bait and combo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 22, 2018)

Zoweee! great catch.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

WooHoo! Nicely done.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Flipping a one ounce w/ June bug crawl....
Spinning rod, 50lb braid....
Fun to see bass this healthy!


----------

